# What is Maisy?



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've had my guesses, which I will keep to myself for now, but it's just been on my mind lately, so let's see your opinions DFers!. She's 3 years old and about 50#.


















































































Sorry for the picture overload, I was trying to show her from all angles.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Plott hound is what is see majority wise. In the first picture she kindof looks like a black and brindle labrador.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dobie/Rott.......my guess.....looks a LOT like mine. Everybody probably thinks I have Dobie/Rott on the brain! Lol! Dobies can have that lean look about them too because of the Greyhound in their backgrounds.

By the way.....nice looking dog!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My guess is Rott/Dobe and some kind of hound


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

RottiexPlot hound?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Doberman/hound.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say Rotty and maybe black and tan Coonhound.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Plott hound X pittie somethingishmaybe?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Plott hounds are not that common...at least not that I know of. I would say Dobe/Rottie, with maybe some Pit Bull thrown in there? The brindle coloring and that first shot of her head make me think there's a little Pit. Then again, Rotties have "chunkier" heads too, so....?


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

How tall is she?

Her structure reminds me a lot of Bella (who's also around 50lbs). She's just a little more narrow in the chest and has more muzzle than Bell.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

She could be mine.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

The first picture she looks SOOOOO very much like Porter in the face. But after that not so much. I'm not sure at all what I think she is.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. When we got her, our guess was rottie/beagle with possibly a little lab (seems like every mix in MN has lab in it), but I'm not so sure of that anymore. As she's matured she's stayed so slender and tends towards being too thin, although she's muscular. I do think there's some hound of some sort in there. At times her face looks very rottie to me and at other times it looks very dobe. I've had a number of people ask if she's a Plott hound or mix because of her brindling and body shape... I didn't think they were common enough around here for that to be very likely but apparently there are people in Minnesota and Wisconsin who use Plotts to hunt bear, and she was pulled from a rural animal control, so I don't know. She does have kind of a houndy bark, but doesn't bay. She does tree small furry things -- like, practically tries to climb up the tree trunk trees them. But a couple of times I swear I've seen her point, too. :/ 

Anyway, just a thought exercise. I lurve her no matter what.  




ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> She could be mine.


Nay.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

You think I can't find you?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pointing can be a learned behavior as well an innate one, my bulldogs will point sometimes, which I believe they learned from the weimies.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Pointing can be a learned behavior as well an innate one, my bulldogs will point sometimes, which I believe they learned from the weimies.


You have rare pointing bulldogs!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

sassafras said:


> you have rare pointing bulldogs!


sell them on craigslist!


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Her slim build reminds me of our friends dog, a Transylvanian Hound. They're apparently not common in US though so I don't know the likelihood she even is part TH.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Soooo prrreeeettyyy.... I want.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Maisy is really pretty. She looks a lot like my Roe, mixed with a Rottie. Roe is a mix. Her littermate tested boxer/lab and their mom seemed to have some sort of am staff bully (small bit) Roe looks to have some hound in her definitely. 

Rott/hound/lab is my guess 

i wuv her


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

rott/dobe.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

I have one!!!.....Its an Adobeweiller...
Part Doberman ....Part AdobePhotoshop...and Part Junkyard Dog.
They love being on the internet and surfing websites!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

My first thought was Plott, but I am not sure how many there are. She is very houndy though.

And I love her Fetching Tag. That is super cute!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

theyogachick said:


> My first thought was Plott, but I am not sure how many there are. She is very houndy though.


I thought there were pretty much none up here, so I never thought it was very likely. But I guess there's a population of hunters in rural MN and WI who use them for bear hunting. I have no idea how many there are, but I guess they're up here, and enough people know what they are that we fairly regularly get asked if she is one, so maybe...



> And I love her Fetching Tag. That is super cute!


Thanks.  My husband came up with that. It suits her no matter what, but it's also a geeky science pun. Apparently there's some kind of electromagnetic wave beam called a Maser Beam. Who knew?


----------



## Spikedog (Aug 3, 2010)

My dog looks identical to yours and I was asked at the dog park if he was a Black and Tan Australian Kelpie. The white marking on chest are a trademark of the breed too. Here is a video on youtube I found of one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcWuo0pAwSU


----------

